# Dead Piraya



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Just found this old pic of one of my many tank raised piranhas.. how big do you think he is?


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

wow....16" ?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

16" MAX...NO MORE THAN 16"


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Id say 15"


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

als said:


> Just found this old pic of one of my many tank raised piranhas.. how big do you think he is?


i almost had a heart attack i thought it was frank, huge piraya holy sh*t 17"


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

That's what I thought when I read this as well.


----------



## pistol (Oct 26, 2005)

omg


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Damnit Al's-









Now that was a biggie as well-


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

I thought your big piraya died shame on you for making evryones heart jump









Hes huge though


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

MAN WTF, i thought the 22" died, u should put a WARNING on the title!

but on a serious note, maybe...14"?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I am gonna go out on a lim and say TL 18"


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

in my opinion it's a 15" wonderfull, great piraya... amazing


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Seeing how the TL is wider than that boy im gonaa say 17-19"


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm going to say 18"ish. Shame you lost that one.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

a whoppa 15inch?


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Als I'm going with 17", only because I've read one of your thread were you stated your Piraya died at 17" because of a water change.

Can you tell us what happened Al so we can avoid this in the future?

Hater


----------



## Defuser (Jul 27, 2007)

wow thats big


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

15-16"?


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

I say 14.5 or 14


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Updated shots of Frankenstein plz


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

coutl said:


> Updated shots of Frankenstein plz


It most certainly wouldn't suprise me if he never posted pics again......


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

15.5-16

I KNOW its a piraya, Has the jaw shape of a pacu it looks like slightly to me

zoomed in, never mind the pacu jaw shape

after zooming in and comparing the hands of the kid to the fish in a way, IMO 13.5-14 now


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> Updated shots of Frankenstein plz


It most certainly wouldn't suprise me if he never posted pics again......








[/quote]

that is bs he should show it as much as you post pics


----------



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

i'd say 17"-18" great looking piraya that's for sure i cannot help it but i just like the big guys...they look just like a bulldog


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

coutl said:


> Updated shots of Frankenstein plz


It most certainly wouldn't suprise me if he never posted pics again......








[/quote]

that is bs he should show it as much as you post pics :laugh:
[/quote]

Al's knows damn good and well I love seeing pics as well Sir-But I'm not even going to get into a discussion over it or as to why I think this way-It was only my opinion....


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> Updated shots of Frankenstein plz


It most certainly wouldn't suprise me if he never posted pics again......








[/quote]

that is bs he should show it as much as you post pics :laugh:
[/quote]

Al's knows damn good and well I love seeing pics as well Sir-But I'm not even going to get into a discussion over it or as to why I think this way-It was only my opinion....








[/quote]

I already know why sir

You guys just really need to stop caring so much about what ppl say and post the pics for the ppl who admire your fish


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

holy crap bro. you scaredus all i think. i though u meant frankenstein died.


----------



## BALZANO ALESSANDRO (May 22, 2007)

noooooooo..... my small piraya 7", is dead to nigth..


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Here's the measurement, thanks for all the guessing!


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

how old was the priaya?


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

16 inches, very nice


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

I was going to say atleast 16 bc i still have my 12" and my 13" piraya in the freezer and that one was WAY bigger


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

als said:


> Here's the measurement, thanks for all the guessing!


Hi Alex,
Hows Frank' doing?
It's always good to see you on here .

Peter


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

16 inches V nice


----------

